
Who was defending Egypt's Opposition Sites During the Egyptian Revolution  - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2011/02/spirula-systems-a-hidden-solider-in-jan25-revolution-protector-of-some-of-egypt’s-opposition-websites.html
======
ArabGeek
it was part of the cyber war that the people of egypt and the revolution were
winners

